# Hair in his eyes...



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

DH already wants to trim the hair around Murphy's eyes but I don't! He's always running into things, not sure if he's just a goofy puppy or if it happens because he can't see well. Any ideas to help keep the hair out of his eyes? Is it going to grow out so I can train it away or should we trim it?


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

I tiny baby barrette for very thin hair worked for Linus at that stage. They can see; I bet he is just uncoordinated still. 

Linus has two cowlicks right near his eyes (so does one of his brothers) that necessitates that I trim at the base of his nose. The hair grows straight into his eyes and there is no training it differently--we sure tried. You might give it a bit to see if the weight will make the hairs lay down better.

I wouldn't use little bands yet because they will break the baby-fine hairs and the problem just gets worse.

Karen


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh my gosh, Murphy is so sweet. I love his coloring, reminds me of a toffee butter caramel swirl sweet  How old is he?

Baloo's hair is like that too, I don't want to cut it either, because I would like to eventually have it part and go natural like Hav's with full coats. We will see, I tried to wet it and blow dry it back but he just keeps shaking and they fall back into his eyes. I might try the barette, but I need to find some "man" ones LOL!

I will be watching this thread for ideas too.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Ann, there have been lots of threads about the "hair in the eyes" dilemma. It does seem to irritate them for awhile, but I think most on here would tell you to let it grow and see if it will eventually weigh down. My groomer cut around Jackson twice, and although it looked great after she did it, it would start growing into his eyes again each time, so now I won't let her touch it. And Jackson used to bump into things a lot when he was a puppy . . . we had to keep ourselves from laughing at him sometimes. 

The bangs are a different story . . . either cut or pin back is the question. We cut. 

That Murphy is so squishable looking


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I think you should send him to my house while his hair grows out. 
There--problem solved!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't know about the hair, but I do know that you were one lucky woman to be able to get such a gorgeous Puppy! God he is beautiful!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beth, smart advice.  LOL 

Yup, I'd agree with letting it grow out. It just may fall on it's own eventually. Trust me, they can see just fine.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think we all go through this stage with them. Be patient and let it grow out. Once you cut it, you have to keep it short or let it grow back and go through this short stage again. Either way he is adorable.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Ok, problem solved! And NO Beth, he's not coming to your house! Sorry. You can come to our playdate though!

I'll keep letting it grow and see how he does. I'm sure he's tired of me doing the "mommy fix" though, licking my fingers and wiping the hair away from his eyes!ound:


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

*What a cutie!*

Murphy is absolutely gorgeous. He and my Murphy look alot alike, though my Murphy is getting lighter all the time. His spots that were once a rich mahogany brown are now a champagne color. His ears are still very red with dark brown tips. His hair was always in his eyes and they wept so much that I had him trimmed. The groomer did a terrible job and I wished that I hadn't taken him. His hair is finally growing out again and I will have to find a way to keep it out of his eyes!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Please post some photos of your Murphy!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It's kind of hard to tell but from what I can see in your pictures it looks like it's about halfway long enough now. Once you cut it you either have to keep cutting it or go through this much of the growing out stage again so I think you made the right decision. 

His coloring is a lot like our Fifth's. Is his skin mostly light with darker spots on it even under the white fur? Fifth now has a page on our website but I haven't put updated pictures on there in several months.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Wow Tom, Murphy sure does look like her! His fur is just as you describe so he looks so silly when wet.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

That is one Pretty Pup! Love the coloring and he is soooooooooooo sweet looking!


----------

